# General > Reunions >  Looking for old friend!

## Theerah0166

I am hoping that someone on the org may be able to help me find an old school friend who moved to Caithness in the 1960's!  Margaret Geddes originally came from Boat of Garton I think, and attended Millburn J.S. School in Inverness with me.  If I remember correctly, she moved to Thurso.  I would love to get in touch with her if anyone can help!
Many thanks for looking anyway.

----------

